# Casting: "Angeln" ohne Wasser??



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai

*Casting: "Angeln" ohne Wasser??​*
In der SZ-online wird berichtet über den Werfertag im Lok-Stadion in Großbauchlitz:
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/angeln-ohne-wasser-3368167.html

Der Landesverband sächsischer Angler organisierte diesen Werfertag für seine Castingsportler.

Gerade in Ostdeutschland ist Casting als Wettbewerb aus traditionellen Gründen  deutlich weiter verbreitet als in ehemaligen VDSF-Gebieten.

In der ehemaligen DDR hiess der Sport 
"Turnierangeln, was einigen vielleicht noch geläufiger sei als Casting", 
wird der  Casting-Sport-Referent des LVSA, Bernd Gutkaes, zitiert.

Wenn dann aber Ronald Schönberg, Leiter der Westewitzer Castingsportler, sagt, 
"dass sich manche gar nicht vorstellen könnten, dass Angeln ohne Wasser geht", 
gibt natürlich ein vollkommen falsches Bild vom Angeln wie vom Casting..

Casting ist ein äußerst anspruchsvoller Sport, der aber mit Angeln nicht mehr zu tun hat, als wettbewerbsmäßiges Tontaubenschiessen mit der Jagd.

Zum Angeln gehören Wasser und Fische, die man fangen will dazu, nicht nur Angelgerät als Weit- oder Zielfwurfinstrument.

Hier wird in der Öffentlichkeit dann nämlich der falsche Eindruck erweckt, dass man zum Angeln eben weder Wasser noch Fische braucht!!

Und dass man das Angeln dann auch aus Tierschutzgründen gleich aufs Casting reduzieren könne, das ja (nach Angaben von Verbandstvertretern wie hier!!) auch Angeln sei...

*Daher nur nochmal zum klar stellen:*
Casting ist ein äußerst komplexer, sehr anspruchsvoller und trainingsintensiver Sport, bei dem Angelgeräte als Sportgeräte genutzt werden.

*Mit Angeln selber hat trotz der Äußerungen von Verbandsvertretern das Casting aber rein gar nichts zu tun.*

Zum Angeln braucht es Gewässer und den Willen, Fische zu fangen, nicht nur Angelgerät als Sportgerät..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Andal (11. April 2016)

*AW: Casting: "Angeln" ohne Wasser??*

Casting verhält sich zu Angeln, wie Indoor-Klettern zu echtem Alpinismus. Es fehlt einfach der Fisch, der Gipfel, der Höhepunkt des Tuns!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Casting: "Angeln" ohne Wasser??*



Andal schrieb:


> der Höhepunkt des Tuns!


missinterpretierbar
:g :q

Ansonsten geb ich Dir recht..

*Ich find* - davon ab -* Casting absolut nen tollen Sport*, wo die Athleten auch richtig was können müssen..

Nur mit Angeln als solchem hats eben nix zu tun.

Auch wenn das die Sachsen hier anders schreiben in der verlinkten Veröffentlichung.

Dem muss man als Angler entgegentreten..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. April 2016)

*AW: Casting: "Angeln" ohne Wasser??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "dass sich manche gar nicht vorstellen könnten, dass Angeln ohne Wasser geht",



Ich hau mich weg[emoji28] 

Das ist ungefähr genauso vorstellbar wie ein Steakabend ohne Fleisch.

Nämlich überhaupt nicht.

Man(n) kann sich ja vieles schönreden.

Ändert aber nix an den Tatsachen:

Zum Angeln gehören Wasser und Fische.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Casting: "Angeln" ohne Wasser??*

Ja richtig, deswegen auch die Veröffentlichung von mir - aber dabei die Tradition gerade der Ex-DAV-Verbände nicht vergessen.

Die müssen das alles noch lernen mit richtiger Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und richtigen Formulierungen, die hatten ja nicht so die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie..

Im Gegensatz zu den meisten Ex-VDSF-Verbänden haben die es aber noch nicht komplett verbockt und normalerweise ja (Ausnahmen wie der LSFV-NDS bestätigen die Regel) den Angler und das Angeln mehr im Blick..


----------



## Andal (11. April 2016)

*AW: Casting: "Angeln" ohne Wasser??*



Andal schrieb:


> ...der Höhepunkt des Tuns!





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> missinterpretierbar


Nicht missinterpretierbar, sondern von allgemeiner Gültigkeit, auch der einen...! 

Siehe auch dazu:



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ich hau mich weg[emoji28]
> 
> Das ist ungefähr genauso vorstellbar, wie ein Steakabend ohne Fleisch.



Klar können die Caster was und das nicht schlecht. Das stelle ich nicht in Abrede. Aber sie sind keine Angler, wenn sie casten. Ich bin ja auch kein Fotograf, wenn ich mir eine teure Spiegelreflex um den Hals hänge.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Casting: "Angeln" ohne Wasser??*

Man könnte ja mal ne Liste anfangen?

Casting ist sowenig Angeln, wie ein Steakabend ohne Fleisch ein Steakabend ist..

Casting ist sowenig Angeln, wie jemand Fotograf ist, nur weil er sich ne teure Kamera um den Hals hängt..

Casting ist sowenig Angeln, wie Xxx mit einer Gummipuppe richtiger Xxx ist..

Casting ist sowenig Angeln, wie alkoholfreies Bier richtiges Bier sein kann..


----------



## Andal (11. April 2016)

*AW: Casting: "Angeln" ohne Wasser??*

Casting ist so wenige Angeln, wie Spätzle aus der Tüte Spätzle sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Casting: "Angeln" ohne Wasser??*

Endgeil!!!!
;-))))


----------



## BERND2000 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Casting: "Angeln" ohne Wasser??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man könnte ja mal ne Liste anfangen?
> 
> Casting ist sowenig Angeln, wie ein Steakabend ohne Fleisch ein Steakabend ist..
> 
> ...



Bin da nachdenklicher....|kopfkrat
Casting ist so wenig Angeln, wie ein an ausgelosten Plätzen, zu einem Festgelegten Zeitpunkt, mit festgelegten Fanggerät, festgelegte Fischarten zu fangen die keiner behalten will und die da nicht raus sollen.
 Da werden verdammt viele Dinge ausgeklammert die Angeln und Fangerfolg ausmachen.

Ich denke "Casting ist sowenig Angeln, wie ein Steakabend ohne Fleisch ein Steakabend ist.."
Passt da weniger....


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Casting: "Angeln" ohne Wasser??*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Bin da nachdenklicher....|kopfkrat
> Casting ist so wenig Angeln, wie ein an ausgelosten Plätzen, zu einem Festgelegten Zeitpunkt, mit festgelegten Fanggerät, festgelegte Fischarten zu fangen die keiner behalten will und die da nicht raus sollen.
> Da werden verdammt viele Dinge ausgeklammert die Angeln und Fangerfolg ausmachen.
> 
> ...


Wettangeln ist Angeln, aber klar doch.
Man muss nicht mit Wettangeln einverstanden sein - aber Angeln isses allemal.

Casting ist nicht Angeln und wars noch nie..

Hier mal Definition Angeln:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Der Angler – Das Angeln*
> Angeln ist, als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung in der Natur – auch nach Bundesnaturschutzgesetz - zunächst nur der Versuch, in seiner Freizeit mit Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen, sowie der Möglichkeit, einen Teil der Fische zur Verwertung entnehmen zu können, wo das erlaubt ist.
> 
> *Wer also in seiner Freizeit versucht, mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen, ist ein Angler.*



Hier daher die anderen von vorher mal zusammen gefasst:
Casting ist sowenig Angeln, wie ein Steakabend ohne Fleisch ein Steakabend ist..

Casting ist sowenig Angeln, wie jemand Fotograf ist, nur weil er sich ne teure Kamera um den Hals hängt..

Casting ist sowenig Angeln, wie Xxx mit einer Gummipuppe richtiger Xxx ist..

Casting ist sowenig Angeln, wie alkoholfreies Bier richtiges Bier sein kann..

Casting ist so wenig Angeln, wie Spätzle aus der Tüte Spätzle sind


----------



## kati48268 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Casting: "Angeln" ohne Wasser??*

Casting ist kein Angeln, deswegen sollten Angler es auch nicht finanzieren.


----------



## Darket (11. April 2016)

*AW: Casting: "Angeln" ohne Wasser??*

Thomas, ich muss hier mal loswerden, dass ich inhaltlich ja bei Deiner Kritik an den Verbänden zu 95% völlig d'accord gehe, mir aber manchmal generell der Tonfall der Kritik zu weit geht (wobei ich da Verständnis habe, es ist nur nicht meiner). Deshalb an dieser Stelle ein Lob von mir zu diesem Beitrag. Ich habe mit Casting nix am Hut, finde aber diesen Beitrag sehr differenziert, mit Respekt, aber in der Sache klar abgegrenzt. Insofern |good:


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. April 2016)

*AW: Casting: "Angeln" ohne Wasser??*

- Casting ist sowenig Angeln, wie Veganersoja"schnitzel" echten Tottierprodukten vom Landmetzger gleichkommen.

- Casting ist sowenig Angeln, wie an E-Kippen zu nuckeln statt richtigen Tabak zu rauchen.

- Casting ist sowenig Angeln, wie Gewächshauswassergeschmacksgruscht eine gute Gartentomate ist.

- Casting ist sowenig Angeln, wie Vitaminpillen auf einer Ebene mit ungespritzten Streuobstäpfeln rangieren.

- Casting ist sowenig Angeln, wie eine Digitalsimulation einem Vollröhrenverstärker entspricht.

*umjebaut*


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Casting: "Angeln" ohne Wasser??*

Formulier das mal richtig, dass ichs oben mit einkopieren kann - ist doch Dein Job ;-))


----------



## Angel-Klaus (11. April 2016)

*AW: Casting: "Angeln" ohne Wasser??*

Hallo Thomas,

Angeln kann in der Freizeit erfolgen, Freizeit ist jedoch keine Voraussetzung und macht Angeln nicht zum Angeln.

Auch wenn Casting kein Angeln ist, sollte die Übung der Wurftechniken für jeden Angler - so er denn wirft - Pflichtprogramm sein.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. April 2016)

*AW: Casting: "Angeln" ohne Wasser??*



Angel-Klaus schrieb:


> Auch wenn Casting kein Angeln ist, sollte die Übung der Wurftechniken für jeden Angler - so er denn wirft - Pflichtprogramm sein.



Warum?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Casting: "Angeln" ohne Wasser??*



Angel-Klaus schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> Angeln kann in der Freizeit erfolgen, Freizeit ist jedoch keine Voraussetzung und macht Angeln nicht zum Angeln.


Doch, sonst ists Fischerei = beruflich...

Und natürlich ist Casting als Training klasse.

Ist auch anspruchsvoll...

Hat eben nur nix mit Angeln zu tun und ist schon gar kein "Angeln ohne Wasser"..

Es ist Casting...


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. April 2016)

*AW: Casting: "Angeln" ohne Wasser??*

Ein paar Leute gibts schon die beruflich angeln(und in der Freizeit wohl auch).
Ist aber eine kleine Minderheit.

Babs u.a. lassen sich beim angeln filmen und fotografieren und werden dafür bezahlt(also keine Freizeit).


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. April 2016)

*AW: Casting: "Angeln" ohne Wasser??*



> Auch wenn Casting kein Angeln ist, sollte die Übung der Wurftechniken  für jeden Angler - so er denn wirft - Pflichtprogramm sein.


Das geht "live and direct" bzw. ganz automatisch "learning by doing", wenn auch nur ansatzweise Talent bzw. Motorik dafür vorhanden ist - dazu muss man sich nicht auf ne Wiese stellen... schon gar nicht gezwungenermaßen.

Sobald man in jungen Jahren seine ersten selbstgekauften Köder in den Baum gesetzt hat, gewöhnt man sich ganz schnell an, seine Wurfenergie buchstäblich gezielt zu dosieren und nicht einfach mal überall hemmungslos draufloszupeitschen.

Wenn man mir als Jungangler dauernd irgendwelches Wiesenschmeißen ohne Gewässergang verordnet hätte, hätte ich a) sofort vehement mit dem Spruch "Wo sind die Fische? Fuck you, ich will was fangen!" protestiert und b) hätte bei wirkungslos bleibendem Protest schnellstens wieder das Weite gesucht.

Mit Trockenübungen begeistert man keinen fürs Angeln - weil es da nix zu erbeuten gibt. Das ist Zwangskastration des Jagdtriebs.

Wenn ich schon "'Pflicht" höre, wird's mir schlichtweg schlecht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Casting: "Angeln" ohne Wasser??*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Ein paar Leute gibts schon die beruflich angeln(und in der Freizeit wohl auch).
> Ist aber eine kleine Minderheit.



Die angeln nicht "beruflich", die bieten Angelschulungen an, Kenntnis von Plätzen und Methoden oder Boote mit Revierkenntnis.
Keiner zahlt, um Guides beim beim Angeln zuzugucken - und sie müssen auch nicht vom Verkauf ihrer Fische leben ;-)

Sowenig wie bei Teamanglern, welche ja auch nicht berufliche Angler sind, sondern beruflich Marketingleute.

Muss man schon trennen...

Casting dürften die aber (Thema hier) auch nicht betreiben, die Guides und Teamer, da werden die kaum Zeit dazu haben  ;-))


----------



## Angel-Klaus (11. April 2016)

*AW: Casting: "Angeln" ohne Wasser??*

Weder ist "Angeln" auf das Hobby beschränkt noch ist "Fischen" zwangsweise beruflicher Natur. Angeln und fischen können beides sowohl beruflich als auch privat/Hobby/Freizeitvergnügen sein.

Casting scheint unter "Anglern" nicht richtig beliebt zu sein, wenn ich mir diese Frage als Newbee mal erlauben darf, oder?

Viele Grüße


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. April 2016)

*AW: Casting: "Angeln" ohne Wasser??*



Angel-Klaus schrieb:


> Casting scheint unter "Anglern" nicht richtig beliebt zu sein, wenn ich mir diese Frage als Newbee mal erlauben darf, oder?



Kann und darf doch jeder treiben
was er mag..

Nur wenn Casting mit Mumpitz ala "Vergleichswettkampf der Angler"(Blödsinn,der Vergleich ist und bleibt das echte Wettfischen)
oder "Casting=Angeln ohne Wasser" erklärt wird,bekomme ich
PLAQUE.

Casting ist KEIN Angeln


----------



## Andal (11. April 2016)

*AW: Casting: "Angeln" ohne Wasser??*



Angel-Klaus schrieb:


> Casting scheint unter "Anglern" nicht richtig beliebt zu sein, wenn ich mir diese Frage als Newbee mal erlauben darf, oder?



Casting wirkt auf mich, der ich Angler bin, vergleichsweise albern, auch wenn es durchaus seriöser Sport ist, respektive sein kann. Womit wir schon wieder einen Vergleich hätten. Es ist so, wie beim Nordic Walking. Langlauf ohne Ski und Schnee; nix halbes und nix ganzes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Casting: "Angeln" ohne Wasser??*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Kann und darf doch jeder treiben
> was er mag..
> 
> Nur wenn Casting mit Mumpitz ala "Vergleichswettkampf der Angler"(Blödsinn,der Vergleich ist und bleibt das echte Wettfischen)
> ...


So is dat!!
#6#6#6


----------



## HeinBlöd (11. April 2016)

*AW: Casting: "Angeln" ohne Wasser??*



Andal schrieb:


> Casting ist so wenige Angeln, wie Spätzle aus der Tüte Spätzle sind.


 
 Andal, mit diesem Vergleich begibst Du Dich im Norden des Landes aber auf ein sehr dünnes Eis ......


----------



## Rxlxhx (11. April 2016)

*AW: Casting: "Angeln" ohne Wasser??*

Nabends,

jep,das "Casting-Angeln" hat hier Tradition. Als ich Stift war zeigten die alten Herren am Teich manchmal Ihre Künste im "Casting-Angeln". Das sah dann folgendermaßen aus: Montage ab,Olivenblei dran und sich gegenseitig anwerfen. Meistens war wohl das letzte Bierchen schlecht wenn es zu solchen Einlagen kam.

Wir haben hier auch einen solchen Verein,und die Kinder und Erwachsenen dort haben es wirklich drauf. Manch einer,auch ich, kann in Puncto Wurfgenauigkeit nur neidisch werden. Richtige Angler gibt es doch auch. Allerdings,wenn dieser Sport wirklich über Vereine/Verbände finanziert wird finde ich das natürlich nicht in Ordnung.


Rilehx


----------



## Trollwut (11. April 2016)

*AW: Casting: "Angeln" ohne Wasser??*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch kein Fotograf, wenn ich mir eine teure Spiegelreflex um den Hals hänge.



Hey, das hast du jetzt von mir 

Auch ich halte Casting für einen interessanten Sport, für den man was auf dem Kasten haben muss. Aber es ist eben nicht Angeln. Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen Casting als Freizeitsport zu betreiben. Aber da es ja auch Casting mit Fisch und Wasser gibt, siegt natürlich diese Methode 

Ich bin ja auch keine Frau, nur weil ich lange Haare habe :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Casting: "Angeln" ohne Wasser??*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch keine Frau, nur weil ich lange Haare habe :vik:


Aber Mann oder nur Schwanzträger entscheidet sich so oder so NICHT an den Haaren...
Wir sind doch kein Frisörforum...
;-)))))


----------



## ronram (11. April 2016)

*AW: Casting: "Angeln" ohne Wasser??*

Wenn ein Castinsportler ein Angler ohne Wasser ist, dann ist ein Sportschütze auch ein Jäger ohne Wild.
Klingt absurd?  Ist es auch.  :-D


----------



## Laichzeit (11. April 2016)

*AW: Casting: "Angeln" ohne Wasser??*

Elfmeter üben beim Fußball spielen verhält sich wie Casting und Angeln.
Es gehört in den selben Bereich, aber das Eine ersetzt das Andere nicht.


----------



## Andal (11. April 2016)

*AW: Casting: "Angeln" ohne Wasser??*

Es käme ja auch keiner auf die Idee, dass Skispringen Abfahrtslauf ohne Stöcke und Kurven sei, nur weil in beiden Fällen Ski, Schnee und ein Berg bemüht wird.

Beim Casting wie beim Angeln bedient sich wohl der Aktive einer Rute, Rolle und Schnur. Womit wir aber mit allen Gemeinsamkeiten schon am Ende wären. 

Warum die Caster finanziell aus den Töpfen der Landesverbände gespeist werden sollen erschließt sich mir genau so wenig, wie die Schach- und Skatspieler im Deutschen Sportbund. Dort wäre das "Angeln ohne Wasser" viel besser aufgehoben, denn bei uns!


----------



## ronram (11. April 2016)

*AW: Casting: &quot;Angeln&quot; ohne Wasser??*

Wenn ich nächste Woche den Fetisch-Saunaclub "Zur Teleskoprute" eröffne,  wo man seine Petri Geil! Fantasien ausleben kann....bekomme ich dann auch Unterstützung oder sogar einen Zeitungsartikel mit der Überschrift "Angeln für Erwachsene, aber nur mit Gummi"??
Ja?


----------



## Jose (11. April 2016)

*AW: Casting: "Angeln" ohne Wasser??*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> ...Babs u.a. lassen sich beim angeln filmen und fotografieren und werden dafür bezahlt(also keine Freizeit).



das ist jetzt aber n anderes casting als das hier vom thema :m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. April 2016)

*AW: Casting: &quot;Angeln&quot; ohne Wasser??*



ronram schrieb:


> Wenn ich nächste Woche den Fetisch-Saunaclub "Zur Teleskoprute" eröffne,  wo man seine Petri Geil! Fantasien ausleben kann....bekomme ich dann auch Unterstützung oder sogar einen Zeitungsartikel mit der Überschrift "Angeln für Erwachsene, aber nur mit Gummi"??
> Ja?



Beitrag fürs AB Magazin ?

Unverdächtiger Titel..Gummi mal anders [emoji12] 

Aber im Ernst,anscheinend darf man beim BV mit allem aufwarten,um es auf deren  Homepage zu schaffen..jonglieren,Kröten tragen,Casting als Anglers Wettkampf[emoji57] 

Anscheinend ist selbst beim BV richtiges Angeln out und wir nur eine Art Saurier mit niederen Jagdinstinkten[emoji3]


----------



## Angel-Klaus (11. April 2016)

*AW: Casting: "Angeln" ohne Wasser??*

Hab ich das richtig gelesen, das Casting mit von dem Anglergeld finanziert werden soll?

Das darf natürlich nicht sein. Wo kann man darüber lesen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Casting: "Angeln" ohne Wasser??*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=286734


----------



## Angel-Klaus (11. April 2016)

*AW: Casting: "Angeln" ohne Wasser??*

Mal wieder a) sehr informativ und b) zum Verzweifeln.

Meine Meinung: der Casting-Sport muss einen eigenen Verband gründen und sich komplett neu organisieren. Ich bin sicher, dieser Sport könnte durchaus für Interesse in der Öffentlichkeit sorgen.

Unglaublich, was alles schief läuft. . .


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Casting: "Angeln" ohne Wasser??*

Ein guter Bericht über Casting.
Auch da wird klar, dass Casting und Angeln zweierlei paar Stiefel sind, man aber eben im Normalfall übers Angelns zum Casting kommt:
http://www.mdr.de/sachsen-anhalt/dessau/weltmeister-aus-woerbiz-sportart-casting-100.html


----------

